# Why is my body temperature so high?



## mommyluvsjesus (Oct 5, 2005)

I guess I should say, why do I feel like my body temp is so high? My dd is 6 months old and is breastfeeding about 5-6 times a day. I love breastfeeding and everything that goes along with it except for the fact that I am hot 24/7. I live in CA and, of course, when she is actually breastfeeding I understand being warm. She's a little heater. However, I have been since March and it's beginning to almost worry me. I thought nothing of it until I was visiting with my parents and my Dad, an overweight Italian, asked me to close the front window because he was "positively chilled." That made me start thinking because I was feeling a little warm sitting right next to him. My Dad is never cold. My husband also has been wrapping himself up in our comforter at night and I want nothing to do with any sheets or blankets. Anyways, does anyone know if you stay overheated, like when you're pregnant, throughout your breastfeeding journey? I'm so looking foward to snuggling with my dd through our "winter" out here in CA....really. Thanks


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

I loved the warmth of pregnancy, I'm usually the cold one... I did find that it lingered for a while after ds was born. I don't really remember clearly just how long it lasted. I think it's the hormones, I don't think its anything to worry about. Now that ds is 2.75 I don't have that effect anymore.


----------



## CABsMommy (Aug 24, 2005)

ds is almost four months and i'm still warm. it's not as bad as it used to be so i know it's tapering off but i still tend to be warm. it's crazy because i'm anemic and i used to be soooo cold all the time. strange!


----------



## Jenlvsart (Jul 27, 2014)

*feeling extra hot since breastfeeding*

My son is almost 5 months old and I have the same problem! I am constantly hot as well.... I was always the person complaining about how cold everything and every place was. While everyone else around me says the temperature is nice, I am in a tank top and shorts and need the a/c on. I am sweating when I lounge around the house. My body feels like its a heater and I am really looking forward to our california "winter" weather as well. Im not sure if its due to the hormonal changes, or if its because i'm breastfeeding and that is causing the rise in temperature in my body. I also think its the extra 15 pounds I havent been able to lose, that might be making me extra hot. Im glad to know there are others out there who are feeling the same way.


----------

